# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Lajme Nga Bota Islame

## Bani gjk

Mesazhi qe morra nga moderatoret:
*"Inderuari Bani gjk 
Tema " Lajme nga Bota Islame" per shkak se eshte ngarkuar me materiale qe d.m.th gjithsej ka 368 postime ,duhet te mbyllet dhe nuk mund te vazhdoj tutje ,sepse eshte ngarkes ne server. 

Ftohesh qe po kete Lloj Teme me te njejtin destinim ta hapesh qe nga fillimi,mirpo duke e paraqitur linkun e Temes se Vjeter,ne menyre qe ta lexojn te interesuarit.

Une qe tash po e mbylli Temen ne Fjal ndersa ti ftohesh qe ta hapesh po kete Teme me te njejtin titull.

Dhe normal per hire te transparences dhe mirkuptimit ,te ftoj poashtu qe te prononcohesh rreth autorizimit qe ia kemi bere njeri tjetrit dhe poashtu arsyet se pse eshte mbyll tema.

Pershendetje"*



Kete mesazh e morra nga moderatoret dhe per kete arsy po e hapi nje teme te re. Ketu e keni linuku e temes se vjeter: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=99182 per ata qe jane te interesuar qe te lexojne kete teme. Kjo Teme ishte me e lexuara dhe me e postuar ne gjithe komunitetin Musliman, qe gjithsej kishte 15.116 lexime dhe 368 postime. 
Pra ju pershendes te gjithve qe keni dhene secili ate kontributin e juaj, Allahu xh.h ju shperbleft qe keni informuar per cdo gje ne lidhje me boten islame. Un ju ftoj qe perseri te sjellni cdo lajme qe ka te beje me islamin, per arsy qe te informohemi sa me teper e sa me mire me gjendjen e muslimanve neper bote. Po ashtu ju kisha lutur qe cdo lajm qe ti sillet ketu ne forum, te kete edhe burimin se nga eshte marrur ky lajm, per shkak qe te jete sa me i besushem lajmi qe sjellni ketu.

Selam - PAQ

----------


## altruisti_ek84

*Kryeministri turk Erdogan  takoi  medresantet nga Kosova*


Një grup maturantesh (vajzash) nga medreseja e mesme  Aluad-din, (Prishtina dhe Prizreni) në krye me drejtorin Bahri Simnica, Jakup Çunaku, Ramadan Uka, Xhemil Selmani, Emine Vezaj, po qëndrojnë në vizitë në qytetin Tekirdag të Turqisë të ftuar nga Valiu i këtij regjioni. Ndër vizitat e shumta që patën në vende te ndryshme historike, kulturore, ata ndër të tjera u takuan edhe me Valiun e këtij regjioni, zotëri Aydın Nezih Doğan.
Mirëpo, evenimenti më i rëndësishëm padyshim që ishte takimi më kryeministrin Rexhep Tajip Erdogan gjatë vizitës që ky i fundit, i bëri qytetit Tekirdag
Me të arritur helikopteri që e barte kryeministrin dhe  bashkëshorten e tij, në pritje të tij përveç të tjerëve ishte edhe një grup i nxënësve në krye me drejtorin Bahri ef. Simnica dhe kryetarin e këshillit të Bashkësisë Islame në Prizren Lutfi efendi Ballëku për t'i shprehur mirëseardhje. 
Kryeministri Erdogan nga agjenda e tij e ngjeshur ndau ca kohë që të kishte një takim më për së afërmi dhe miqësor me delegacionin kosovar. Ndër të tjera ai u shpreh i kënaqur që sot takohet me këto nxënëse të cilat vijnë nga shteti më i ri në botë- Kosova. 
Me këtë rast, drejtori i medresesë së mesme Alaud-din Bahri ef. Simnica i dhuroi Kryeministrit një dhuratë simbolike në të cilën paraqitej flamuri shtetëror i Kosovës dhe njëkohësisht e falënderoi për kontributin e dhënë nga ana e shtetit Turk rreth çështjes së Kosovës. Ndër të tjera, z. Bahriu theksoi se, jemi fatlum që kemi miq të fortë siç është shteti turk, i cili në çdo kohë ndihmoi popullin shqiptarë dhe po vazhdon ta ndihmoj atë në forma të ndryshme edhe shtetin e Kosovës. Për këtë, zotëri kryeministër, iu jemi shumë mirënjohës, përfundoi fjalën e tij drejtori i Medresesë.. 
Përndryshe, delegacioni kosovar pati rastin të merrte pjesë edhe në një tubim tjetër të kryeministrit me qytetarët e Tekirdagut me rastin e shpalosjes së programit të partisë së tij për zgjedhjet lokale. Kur Kryeministri kur doli në platformë që t'u drejtohet qytetarëve, hasi në një befasi të këndshme nga delegacioni kosovarë, sepse në duart e nxënëseve mbahej një afishe në të cilën shkruante "Ne të falënderojmë shumë zotëri Kryeministër." 
I prekur emocionalisht, Kryeministri Erdogan, fjalimin e tij drejtuar të pranishmëve e filloi me fjalët: “Kur Kosova shpalli pavarësinë, në ishim në kontakte të vazhdueshme me SHBA-të dhe paralelisht, ndër të parët kemi njohur Kosovën si shtet të pavarur e sovran. Jemi shumë të lumtur që e kemi bërë këtë, sepse ata janë vëllezërit tanë!".

Ndërkohë, vlen të theksohet se bashkëshortja e Kryeministrit të shtetit, përshëndeti për së afërmi të gjitha nxënëset e Medresesë veç e veç, dhe secilës prej tyre i ndau nga një dhuratë, e pastaj me to mori edhe një foto të përbashkët në shenjë kujtimi.
Përndryshe, profesorët e Medresesë dhe nxënësit, patën rastin që gjatë këtyre ditëve të vizitojnë shumë vende historike si Çanakkale, vendin e rezistencës turke, Edirnen qytet i njohur me xhaminë Selimije, Stambollin dhe shumë vende te tjera në Turqi.

Tekirdag, Mars,  2009

----------


## Vista

*Venezuelë: Plaçkitet xhamia më e madhe*

Xhamia më e madhe e Venezuelës ishte plaçkitur nga hajdutët të cilët vodhën kompjuterë dhe objekte tjera nga zyra dhe libraria e xhamisë të hënën.
E mërkurë, 25 Mars 2009 22:37
Që nga shtatori kjo xhami është thyer 2 herë thotë Muhamed Ali Bohair.

Kjo xhami gjendët në qendër të Karakasit, ku prania e pakët e policisë lehtëson plaçkitjet dhe vrasjet që janë të zakonshme atje.

Xhamia Ibrahim Ali Ibrahim është xhamia e dytë për nga madhësia në Amerikën Latine pas asaj të Argjentinës.

Në Venezuelë gjenden rreth 100.000 muslimanë qe përbëjnë 0.4% të popullsisë.
Vetëm në Karakas gjenden rreth 15.000 musliman.

associatedpress/mesazhi.com

----------


## Vista

*Xhelatinë nga mishi i derrit në karamelet "Ki-ki"*


 Disa lloje të karameleve "Ki-ki" dhe sheqerkat e gomës "Ki-ki" të prodhuesit kroat "Krash" përmbajnë xhelatinë nga mishi i derrit.

Zyrtarët e kompanisë "Krash" thonë se kurrë nuk kanë tentuar t'i fshehin të dhënat se disa prodhime të tyre përmbajnë xhelatinë nga mishi i derrit. Por, sipas tyre karamelet "bronhi" dhe "ki-ki" me shije të qumështit dhe lajthive nuk kanë kurrfarë xhelatine, përderisa karamelet tjera dhe sheqerkat e gomës "ki-ki" përmbajnë xhelatinë nga mishi i derrit...


Dnevni avaz

----------


## Vista

*Delegacioni BIK-ut viziton Ambasadën e Kosovës në Ankara *  

Ankara, 25 mars
bislame.net 
Në kuadër të seminarit që është duke e organizuar nga DIJANET-i i Turqisë në ditën e katërt të seminarit që po mbahet për trajnimin e administratës dhe personelit e Këshillave të Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovë, sot pjesëmarrësit janë trajnuar në pesë grupe në sektorët e ndryshme të DIJANET-it duke u njoftuar për së afërmi me përvojën, sistemin dhe traditën e punës së zyrtarëve të këtij institucioni më të lart fetar në Turqi.  
Delegacioni gjatë ditës ka vizituar edhe njërën nga xhamit më të vjetra të Ankarasë, Haci Bayrami Veli Cami Serifi e cila është ndërtuar para katërqind viteve, kurse para 300 viteve është rindërtuar përsëri, pasiqë ishte shkatërruar nga tërmeti. bislame.netMë pas delegacioni i BIK-ut ka vizituar edhe Ambasadën e Republikës së Kosovës në Ankara, ku u pritën nga ambasadori z. Bekim Sejdiu. Ishte një pritje vëllazërore dhe impresionuese për të gjithë ngase për herë të parë po vizitohet ky institucion nga një përbërje e tillë. Ambasadori Sejdiu ka falënderuar Myftiun Naim ef. Tërnava.bislame.net
 Për nder të mysafirëve, Myftiu i Ankarasë Mustafa Hakë Yzel ka shtruar një darkë në restorantin Canli Konak ku ka vlerësuar dhe vënë në dukje se marrëdhëniet e DIJANEIT-it me BIK-un janë tejet të mira dhe ka premtuar se këto marrëdhënie vëllazërore do të thellohet edhe më shumë në të ardhmen në të mirë të dy popujve.

----------


## Vista

*Studentët musliman në Melburn: Na ktheni mesxhidin tonë*



Studentët musliman të Universitetin RMIT në Melburn, të hënën, protestuan për, siç thonë ata, "mungesë të hapësirës për lutje" dhe ekspozim të shqetësimeve seksuale e diskriminimit sepse janë detyruar të mblidhen në hapësira të hapura për ta kryer namazin.


Një numër i madh i studentëve musliman nga Universiteti RMIT, Melburn, si dhe anëtarët e Unionit studentor islam të RMIT-it (ISS) protestuan duke kërkuar hapësira të veçanta për kryerjen e namazit, në vend të qendrës multifetare ekzistuese e cila i plotëson nevojat e të gjitha grupeve fetare.

Atyre u nevojitet hapësirë në kuadër të Universitetit ku vetëm muslimanët do të kryenin namazin pesë herë në ditë. Hapësirat multifetare krijojnë probleme, sepse muslimanët mund ta shfrytëzojnë vetëm për një kohë të caktuar. Andaj muslimanët janë të detyruar që namazin ta kryejnë në korridore, salla dhe përjashta, gjë që shkakton edhe shqetësime seksuale dhe diskriminim të muslimanëve, thuhet në ueb-faqen e ISS-së.

Ata, gjithashtu, thonë se si rezultat i qendrës multifetare, studentët janë të detyruar të falen si në nxehtësi ashtu edhe në të ftohtë. Si pasojë e mosekzistimit të dhomës për lutje, shumë muslimane janë ballafaquar me shqetësime seksuale, keqtrajtime dhe fyerjeve fetare.


Problemi me hapësirën për lutje në RMIT filloi në vitin 2007 kur mesxhidi, i cili kishte ekzistuar në kuadër të Universitetit, është rrënuar si pjesë e rinovimit të Universitetit. Sipas ISS-së Universiteti ka premtuar hapësirë të re, por më vonë, me hapjen e hapësirës multifetare, shkeli premtimin e dhënë.

Mesxhidi ka ekzistuar 14 vite.

Universiteti u kishte premtuar studentëve musliman ndërtimin e objektit i cili do t'ju mundësonte nevojat e personelit dhe studentëve musliman, gjë që është edhe në formën e shkruar të universitetit.

Shoqata e cila përkrahet nga Unioni nacional i studentëve dhe Unioni i studentëve i RMIT-së, thotë se do të vazhdoj kampanjën për kërkimin e hapësirës së veçantë për muslimanët. "Nuk do të heshtim dhe të bëjmë kompromis për sigurinë dhe lutjet tona, RMIT ka premtuar, prandaj premtimin duhet ta përmbush".

Personeli i Universitetit RMIT përgënjeshtron pohimet e ISS-së, duke quajtur kampanjën e tyre si "të pavolitshme dhe të panevojshme" me insistim që studentët musliman ta fitojnë një vend të përshtatshëm.

Në deklaratën e prorektorit Maddy McMaster thuhet se ekzistojnë hapësira të mjaftueshme për lutjet e të gjithë studentëve në kuadër të tre kampeve të Universitetit.

"Sipas politikës së Universitetit hapësirat për lutje janë mjedise shpirtërore për të gjitha fetë, dhe janë të hapura për të gjithë", tha McMaster. "Në kuadër të hapësirës ekzistuese në kampin tonë do të mundohemi të gjejmë zgjidhje shoqërore", shtoi ajo. Hapësira multifetare është e pranuar nga të gjitha grupacionet, përfshirë edhe fenë muslimane, tha McMaster.

Por, ISS deklaroi se nuk ka ekzistuar formë tjetër, prandaj kanë kaluar në aksion.

Për momentin, ekzistojnë tetë hapësira multifetare. David Barrow, president i Unionit nacional të studentëve, deklaroi se nevoja për hapësira të veçanta muslimane është në rritje, dhe se vetë hapësira është problem.

Me arritjen e madhe të studentëve ndërkombëtar nga vendet muslimane, nevojat e hapësirave për kryerjen e lutjeve muslimane janë të mëdha.

----------


## Vista

*Bullgaria ndalon hixhabin në shkolla*


 Bartja e ferexhesë dhe shamisë muslimane në shkolla, fakultete dhe vende të punës paraqet një çështje mjaft të ndjeshme në mbarë Evropën...


Qeveria bullgare, në krye me socialistët, ka aprovuar projektligjin me anë të së cilit ndalohet bartja e simboleve të dukshme fetare, si ferexhetë musimane dhe kryqet e mëdha krishtere në shkolla.

Në Bullgari, 80% e popullatës i përkasin besimit ortodoks, ndërsa 12% musliman. Deri më sot, në shkolla, nuk janë toleruar simbolet fetare, por nuk ka ekzistuar një ndalesë e tillë publike, bënë të ditur Reuters.

Duke komentuar projektligjin, i cili duhet kaluar ratifikimin parlamentar, nëpunësi nga zyra e myftiut të Bullgarisë Husein Hafazon ndalesën e vlerësoi si të gabueshme.

"Jemi të zemëruar dhe aspak nuk pajtohemi me këtë vendim, i cili në tërësi shkel të drejtat dhe obligimet e femrave muslimane", tha Hafazon.

Bartja e ferexhesë dhe shamisë muslimane në shkolla, fakultete dhe vende të punës paraqet një çështje mjaft të ndjeshme në mbarë Evropën. Franca, vend me numrin më të madh të muslimanëve në Evropë, në vitin 2004 aprovoi ligjin me të cilin ndalohet bartja e simboleve fetare në shkollat fillore dhe ato të mesme shtetërore, bënë të ditur agjencioni britanik.

----------


## Bani gjk

vista tu kisha lutur qe lajmet qe i sjell ne kete forum, te tregosh nga cila veb faqe i ke marre, apo nga e ka burimin ai lajm.
Disa lajme qe jane sjell ketu, jan marr nga veb faqja www.islamgjakova.net

*BE: Izraeli te pranoje nje shtet palestinez*

Qeveria e re izraelite duhet te pranoje principin e krijimit te nje shteti palestinez, ne te kunderten marredheniet do te behen shume te veshtira”. 
Keshtu eshte shprehur ministri i Jashtem cek, Karel Schwarzenberg. 
Deklaratat e tij jane bere gjate nje takimi informal me pergjegjesit e tjere te politikes se jashtme te vendeve anetare te BE-se, ku dhe Cekia eshte presidente e radhes.

_28/03/2009 01:20 http://www.top-channel.tv/new/artikull.php?id=147099_

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Obama: Al Kaeda po planifikon sulm ndaj SHBA-ve* 

Obama theksoi se kufiri mes dy vendeve eshte zona me e rrezikshme ne bote per amerikanet. 

Al Kaeda po pergatit nje sulm te ri ndaj Shteteve te Bashkuara prej Pakistanit. 

Keshtu ka deklaruar presidenti amerikan, Barack Obama gjate nje konference shtypi ne te cilen ka njoftuar strategjine e re per Afganistanin dhe Pakistanin. 

Obama theksoi se kufiri mes dy vendeve eshte zona me e rrezikshme ne bote per amerikanet. 

Marr nga: forum-islamik.com

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Obama shton numrin e forcave në Afganistan* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Presidenti i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, Barack Obama planifikon të dërgojë 4,000 trupa të Ushtrisë Amerikane në Afganistan për të ndihmuar në stërvitjen e Trupave të Sigurisë Afgane, thonë zyrtarët amerikanë.

Senatori nga SHBA, Carl Levin tha se trupat shtesë do të mund të dërgohen në qershor. 

Presidenti Obama pritet të shpallë urdhrin zyrtar të premten, kur ai do të bëjë të ditur strategjinë e re në lidhje me Afganistanin.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Maqedoni, super-incident nderetnik ne shkolle* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nje tjeter incident nderetnik mes nxenesve te shkollave ka tronditur sot Strugen. Nje rrahje masive qe ka perfshire rreth 60 nxenes shqiptare dhe maqedonas ka perfunduar me tre adoleshente te lenduar. 

Sipas informacioneve te fundit, behet fjale per dy shqiptare dhe 1 maqedonas, qe pasi jane mjekuar ne spital jane liruar per t’u mjekuar ne shtepi. 

Burime policore lokale bejne te ditur se fale nderhyrjes se forcave te rendit u shmang nje degjenerim i situates. 

Lidhur me ngjarjen agjentet e policise maqedonase kane filluar hetimet ndaj disa nxenesve qe dyshohet se kane nxitur perleshjen. 

Ne Struge, pas nje vendimi te qeverise se Shkupit, nxenesit shqiptare dhe ata maqedonas e zhvillojne mesimin te ndare ne turne.

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Pakistan, atentati ne xhami, 70 te vdekurit* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jane 70 kufomat e nxjerra nga germadhat e xhamise dykateshe te qytetit te Xhardumit ne Pakistan, qe u shkaterrua paraditen e sotme nga nje atentat vetevrases. 

Lajmin e bejne te ditur agjencite lokale te shtypit, sipas te cilave skuadrat e shpetimit vazhdojne te germojne ne ndertesen e shembur. 

Sipas burimeve, Brenda xhamise ndodheshin per t’u lutur rreth 300 persona, 125 nga te cilet kane mbetur te plagosur. 

Nderkohe, presidenti pakistanez Asif Ali Zardari dhe kryeministri Jusuf Raza Filani kane denuar sulmin vetevrases.

Marr nga: forum-islamik.com

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Britani: Mbahet ekspozita e artit Islam* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kaligrafia Kur'anore dhe arti Islam janë pjesë e ekspozitës së hapur në Piterborou të Britanisë gjatë kësaj jave.

Ekspozita tre-ditore nisi gjatë një ceremonie ku morën pjesë figura të ndryshme kulturore dhe fetare nga ky qytet, në mes tyre edhe të Krishterë e Hindu.

Bukurshkrimi është një nga format kryesore të artit Islam, që më së shumti përdorët gjatë përshkrimit të Kur'anit të Shenjtë si dhe për dekorimin e monumenteve fetare dhe atyre jo-fetare.

Marr nga: Mesazhi.com

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Rriten torturimet ndaj popullates civile ne qeqeni..* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Çeçeni këtë vit, veçanërisht në pranverë të përgatisë ditët e rezistencën për të rritur përsëri dhe qeveria kukull e rusisht pushtuesit frikë nuk është fundi i të shikoni dhe rezistenca kafkasyada shtyp, sidomos në popullsinë civile është duke u përpjekur për të ngritur Salma frikë. 

Sipas Waynahk; occupants e trupave ruse dhe işbirlikçilerin pirat Çeçenya e Vedeno Rajoni 'ndeki Dargo Fshati' në mars 2009 nga fillimi mbetet operacione pastrimi. 

Me ardhjen e pranverës me liri lufta e popullit çeçen sulmet e tyre do të rritet për t'u shqetësuar rusët dhe occupants e popullsisë civile işbirlikçileri të frikësimit të çeçenë luftëtar kërkon mbështetje për të prerë. 

Kufizimi në fshatin e Dargo në Dagestan Çeçenya importuara nga banorët në bazë të informacionit, pushtuesit dhe terroristëve përpjekjet bashkëpunuese, veçanërisht në mars 2009 terrorization popullata civile e fillimit filloi pesha. Pushtuesit, duke përfshirë edhe gratë e fshatit janë rrëmbyer banorët, (i fundit në këtë fshat dhe 6 gra u torturuan brutalisht dhe të plagosur rëndë pasi ajo u largua në një spital.) A eshte torturës apo vret. Ky operacion pastrimi është realizuar në një fshat në çeçen pushtuesit mediat si një luftëtar është dhënë për grusht shteti ishte nisur. Së fundi, të shtunën, 14 mars 2009 nga një person i ri në vendin e mori nga occupants nga forcat ruse kanë qenë të arrestuar, që të rinjtë e vetë rast të ligjit, një luftëtar të lirisë nuk e fut-e-rruga e përshkruar në raportin e kapjes.

Marr nga: forum-islamik.com

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Shumica ne Guantanamo' jane te pafajshëm!* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shumica ne Guantanamo' jane te pafajshëm! 
SHBA pushtuesit e pranojnë jobesimtarët; Guantanamodakilerin ishte më i pafajshëm. 
2009-03-20 
U. S. Ish Presidenti Xhorxh W. Ads Një oficer i epokës Bush, SHBA bazë ushtarake në Gjirin Guantanamo dyshuarve terroristë në qendra të paraburgimit është në përputhje me arsye se shumë nga të pafajshmit, ai tha. 

Ish Sekretari i Shtetit Colin Powell's my pen öze drejtor Lawrence B. Wilkerson, Guantanamo'da mesatarisht 800 njerëz janë mbajtur vetëm 20 të tha terroriste. 

Shumica Guantamano'dakilerin është i pafajshëm, por këta njerëz, zyrtarët amerikanë e dinte punët e rëndësishme "me shpresën se" ata u mbajtën për deklarativ Wilkerson, njerëz të pafajshëm Guantanamo'da ka ende disa 6-7 vjet që u regjistruan ishin mbajtur atje. 

Wilkerson, është i pafajshëm dhe e Guantanamo'da mbajë zyrtarët ushtarakë nga U. S. Departamentit të Shtetit të informuar se ajo ishte shprehur se. 

Ka ende i arrestuar mbi 240 të burgosurve Guantanamo'daki SHBA. U. S. Department of Defense (Pentagon), si luftëtarë të armikut ata u mbajtën Guantanamo'da

Marr nga: forum-islamik.com

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Muslimanët kundër danezit Rasmussen në krye të NATO-s* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vendet myslimane kanë kërkuar Turqisë veto kundër kandidaturës së kryeministrit danez për postin e kreut të ardhshëm të NATO-s.



Vendet myslimane i kanë kërkuar Turqisë të vendosë veton e saj kundër kandidaturës së kryeministrit danez Anders Rasmussen për postin e kreut të ardhshëm të NATO-s, deklaroi kryeministri turk Taip Erdogan. Ai deklaroi se kishte zhvilluar dje një bisedë telefonike me Rasmussen, të cilit i kishte deklaruar se populli turk ishte i pakënaqur me qëndrimin e kryeministrit danez gjatë tensioneve që pasuan publikimin e disa karikaturave satirizuese të profetit Muhamed në një gazetë daneze në vitin 2006.

Rasmussen refuzoi atëherë të kërkonte falje për karikaturat, që nxitën një valë protestash dhe sulmesh të dhunshme kundër ambasadave të Danimarkës në disa shtete myslimane. Sekretari i Përgjithshëm aktual i NATO-s, holandezi Jaap de Hoop Scheffer largohet nga drejtimi i aleancës ushtarake më 31 korrik dhe zëvendësuesi i tij pritet të emërohet gjatë samitit të NATO-s më 3 dhe 4 prill. 

Marr nga: Mesazhi.com

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Përplasje për kishën në qendër të Shkupit* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Një grup të rinjsh nuk janë lejuar në qendër të qytetit të Shkupit për të protestuar kundër ndërtimit të një kishe në sheshin e qytetit.

Një grup të rinjsh nuk janë lejuar në qendër të qytetit të Shkupit për të protestuar kundër ndërtimit të një kishe në sheshin e qytetit. Ata janë sulmuar fizikisht dhe me fjalë ofenduese nga qytetarë që e kanë quajtur veten "të krishterë".

Protesuesit kundër ndërtimit të kishës janë etiketuar edhe si "shqiptarë", për shkak të qëndrimeve të tyre se kisha nuk duhet të ndërtohet në sheshin e qytetit.

Pas incidentit ku pati disa të lënduar lehtë dhe ku ndërhyri policia, u përfshi edhe politika.

Nga opozita ngjarjen e quajtën "fashizëm", u konsiderua përgjegjës kryeministri, Nikolla Gruevski dhe u kërkua menjëherë dorëheqja e ministres së brendshme, Gordana Jankullovska.

Kryeministri i hodhi poshtë akuzat se partia e tij, VMRO-DPMNE, qëndron pas dhunës së ushtruar ndaj atyre që janë kundër ndërtimit të kishës, duke thënë se protestat janë të inicuara nga opozita.

Ndërtimi i objektit fetar orthodoks ishte ide e vetë kryeministrit Gruevski.
Kisha është planifikuar të ndërtohet mbi atë që konsiderohet vendi ku ka qënë shtëpia e lindjes së Nënë Terezës.

Në opinion ka një debat të gjërë për këtë iniciativë, ndërkohë kanë reaguar edhe grupe civile shqiptare. Kryetari i Lëvizjes Qytetare "Zgjohu", Artan Grubi e shprehu kështu shqetësimin e tij për incidentin:

"Ajo që ndodhi në sheshin e Shkupit është jashtëzakonisht shqetësuese. Nuk dua as të mendoj për pasojat që do të kishin ndodhur nëse protestuesit ishin shqiptarë", tha Grubi.

Incidenti në qendër të Shkupit ndodh në kohën më të nxehtë të fushatës për zgjedhjet presidenciale dhe lokale, para votimit në raundin e dytë, të djelën më 5 prill.

Marr nga: Mesazhi.com

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*SHBA: Ndalesë udhëtimi për Tarik Ramadanin* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ndalesa për hyrje në SHBA për dijetarin e mirënjohur musliman Tarik Ramadan vazhdon të qëndrojë edhe pas ardhjes në pushtet të Obamës.


Ndalesa e vizës që ishte vendosur gjatë kohës që Bushi administronte qeverinë e SHBA-ve më sa duket është në lidhje me donacionet e Tarik Ramadanit për një organizatë humanitare e cila pastaj kishte ndihmuar Hamasin palestinez që SHBA-të e konsiderojnë organizatë terroriste.

Qytetari Zviceran me prejardhje Egjiptiane, Tarik Ramadan është një nga figurat më të njohura islame në Perëndim dhe njëhërit një nga dijetarët e njohur të Universitetit të Oksfordit në Britani.

Tarik Ramadan është një prej kundërshtarëve të mëdhenj të okupimit të Irakut nga SHBA-të.

Tarik Ramadan vazhdon të provojë të hyjë në SHBA që nga 2004.

Tani Tarik Ramadan ka bërë një ankesë para Gjykatës së Qarkut në Nju Jork në lidhje me ndalesën e dhënies së vizës për të hyrë në SHBA. 

Marr nga: Mesazhi.com

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Mubarak nuk merr pjesë në samitin Arab* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Presidenti Egjiptian Hosni Mubarak vendosi të mos merr pjesë në samitin e ardhshëm të Ligës Arabe në Doha por vendosi të dërgoj një zyrtar nga kabineti i tij në vend të tij.

Ky vendim erdhi në kohën që Liga Arabe po përgatitet për diskutimin e çështjeve kyçe duke përfshirë pajtimin ndër arab.

Ofensiva 22 ditore e Izraelit në Gaza ka shkaktuar ndarje të mëdha në mesin e vendeve Arabe.
Egjipti dhe Arabia Saudite kishin bojkotuar samitin e thirrur urgjentisht nga Katari në mbështetje për Gazën në fillim të 2009-ës.

Marr nga: Presstv.com

----------


## Xhenneta-Morina

*Talebanët bashkohen kundër Obamës* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Disa muaj pas bashkimit në një grup, talebanët e Pakistanit tani po thërrasin për të ndihmuar në ballafaqimin e organizimit të trupave Amerikane në Afganistan.

"Mulla Omeri rreptësisht ka thirrur që mos të sulmohen trupat Pakistaneze në mënyrë që të koncentrohen në aktivitetet kundër trupave të huaja që operojnë në Afganistan," thuhet nga një person anonim i inteligjencës.

Kjo thirrje erdhi pasi presidenti i posa zgjedhur amerikan Barak Obama ka lajmëruar për dërgimin e 17.000 trupave shtesë për në Afganistanin e shkatërruar nga lufta.

Tetë vite pasi SHBA-të kanë okupuar vendin dhe kanë rrëzuar qeverinë Talebane, vendi ende vazhdon të ketë konflikte të mëdha.

"Arritja e trupave shtesë do të thotë më shumë caqe për Talebanët," thotë Gul një ekspert për situatën në Afganistan.

"Trupat amerikane që tani gjenden në Afganistan nuk dalin shumë në terren. Ata qëndrojnë në bazat e tyre dhe drejtojnë sulme nga ajri zakonisht, nga të cilat pësojnë më së shumti popullata e pafajshme përfshirë aty gra e fëmijë," thotë ai.

"Por nëse trupat e reja vijnë, ato do të duhej të tregonin diçka. Dhe nëse dalin në terren do të këtë më shumë viktima."

"Amerika po lufton luftë të humbur në Afganistan," thotë Aslam Baig ish shef i armatës Pakistaneze.

Ka një dallim në mes Talebanëve dhe trupave Amerikane. Talebanët kanë një kauzë, dhe ata janë të gatshëm të sakrifikojnë për të, ndërsa trupat amerikane janë atje pa ndonjë kauzë.

Marr nga: Mesazhi.com

----------

